# 2018 TBG Northern Zone Hunt



## Todd Cook (May 17, 2018)

I know this is early but we need something to talk about Crispin and I have been talking about trying to get together a better Northern zone hunt, so we shook it up a little. We're going to Berry College/ Rocky Mtn PFA. Oct 25-28 we have the group camping area reserved right on the lake! Grills, fire rings, bathrooms with shower, group shelter. It's a nice spot.

I know this is later than usual, and I know it may interfere with other hunts but it's the only weekend we could get the spot, and the hunting's usually better then anyway. We did the hunt there in September 2 years ago when it was dry as popcorn and 95 degrees, and we still saw deer and got a couple of close calls. There are good deer numbers there and lots of archery only acres to hunt. 

We'll end up cooking something up for the group Friday night. Sure hope ya'll can come hunt with us.


----------



## dutchman (May 18, 2018)

Todd Cook said:


> I know this is early but we need something to talk about Crispin and I have been talking about trying to get together a better Northern zone hunt, so we shook it up a little. We're going to Berry College/ Rocky Mtn PFA. Oct 25-28 we have the group camping area reserved right on the lake! Grills, fire rings, bathrooms with shower, group shelter. It's a nice spot.
> 
> I know this is later than usual, and I know it may interfere with other hunts but it's the only weekend we could get the spot, and the hunting's usually better then anyway. We did the hunt there in September 2 years ago when it was dry as popcorn and 95 degrees, and we still saw deer and got a couple of close calls. There are good deer numbers there and lots of archery only acres to hunt.
> 
> We'll end up cooking something up for the group Friday night. Sure hope ya'll can come hunt with us.



Sounds good. My vacation will have renewed by then so I should be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Clipper (May 18, 2018)

I am making this suggestion not knowing what will happen the weekend or week before this hunt for any of us, but here goes anyway.  What if a group of us who live close by the area met there the weekend before or even a weekday afternoon, each chose an area to scout and came away with gps coordinates for dropping white oaks or whatever other food source we found.  Then share those only with the guys who show up for the hunt?  That would increase everyone's odds of taking game, especially those who don't live close enough to scout for themselves.  It would also help the scouters get to know the area even better.  I suspect we would find enough spots to share and still have good places to hunt ourselves.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 21, 2018)

Clipper said:


> I am making this suggestion not knowing what will happen the weekend or week before this hunt for any of us, but here goes anyway.  What if a group of us who live close by the area met there the weekend before or even a weekday afternoon, each chose an area to scout and came away with gps coordinates for dropping white oaks or whatever other food source we found.  Then share those only with the guys who show up for the hunt?  That would increase everyone's odds of taking game, especially those who don't live close enough to scout for themselves.  It would also help the scouters get to know the area even better.  I suspect we would find enough spots to share and still have good places to hunt ourselves.



I think that's an excellent idea. Crispin and I had already talked about doing some summertime scouting too.


----------



## dutchman (May 22, 2018)

I have my drive already mapped out and am planning to go over several times between now and the hunt dates to learn some things about the place as well. Good on you, Clipper, for your offer!


----------



## morning hunter (Aug 27, 2018)

Todd Cook said:


> I know this is early but we need something to talk about Crispin and I have been talking about trying to get together a better Northern zone hunt, so we shook it up a little. We're going to Berry College/ Rocky Mtn PFA. Oct 25-28 we have the group camping area reserved right on the lake! Grills, fire rings, bathrooms with shower, group shelter. It's a nice spot.
> 
> I know this is later than usual, and I know it may interfere with other hunts but it's the only weekend we could get the spot, and the hunting's usually better then anyway. We did the hunt there in September 2 years ago when it was dry as popcorn and 95 degrees, and we still saw deer and got a couple of close calls. There are good deer numbers there and lots of archery only acres to hunt.
> 
> We'll end up cooking something up for the group Friday night. Sure hope ya'll can come hunt with us.


----------



## morning hunter (Aug 27, 2018)

Todd looking forward to seeing all you guys


----------



## brownitisdown (Oct 5, 2018)

Want be long now to the hunt just hope it cools down


----------



## baldfish (Oct 5, 2018)

Getting excited about this one.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 24, 2018)

Loaded up and will be headed up to set up camp with baldfish (Charlie), should be there before Noon today. Going to be a very wet Friday but hopefully I have packed enough gear and clothes to stay dry and comfy. Looking forward to the fellowship and hope the rain doesn't deter anyone from coming.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 24, 2018)

The first rifle quota hunt starts the 31st so you guys are probably hitting it just right!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 24, 2018)

Al, you and Charlie save me a spot in the campground. I will be there tomorrow before lunchtime, hopefully.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 24, 2018)

Don't forget to sign in for this hunt. Do it online before you leave  home...


----------



## Al33 (Oct 24, 2018)

dutchman said:


> Al, you and Charlie save me a spot in the campground. I will be there tomorrow before lunchtime, hopefully.


Huge area to primitive camp around the shelter. Enter from Wildwood Cove Rd then take immediate road on left.


----------

